# 20 Gallon Long Pics



## pmd5700 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice looking tank! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks! I just cut the tops of some a replanted so there is a lack of height to the background plants right now. I'm just happy it is so full and lush.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

you bought the lights, substrate and plants for under $100? Nice deal if you did.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

That's-a-nice-a-tank! roud:

Looks much larger than a 20L.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

balla on a budget. nice work! i agree with ed, looks much larger than 20g.


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have a 30 long mini reef but this planted tank has been a nice relaxing activity compared to that. I can see how you could get deeper and deeper into it just like with reef tanks. 

smackpixi I already owned the pumps and tank (glad I didn't chuck it when it cracked). The stand was made for about $2.00, I had the wood, nails, paint and hinges from scraps. The light fixtures were $7 each and the bulbs for a pair were about $12, all at home depot. Substrate was around $17/bag :eek5: X 2 bags. Bought the plants in 2 groups from sellers on the board for about $25 and added about $10 in bunch plants from the LFS.

After Christmas I had no money but had been browsing the forum and going to you tube and looking at peoples tanks and sold a surfboard to get the money to do it. I told my wife it would cost much and so far thankfully it hasn't.


----------



## pmd5700 (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you have a list of the plants that are in there? I'm not very good at identifying plants by just looking at pictures, but I really like the way they all look together.

-Peter


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, that's one of the nicest $100 tanks I've ever seen.


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Dwarf sag
Dwarf hairgrass
Wisteria
ludwigia arcuata
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Alternanthera reineckii 
Ludwigia ovalis
hygrophila corymbosa stricta 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tan! I bought a 20 gallon long a few weeks back..inspiring. Your tanks looks SOOO much bigger. Good stuff.


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks rrrrramos.


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Jdub777. Ive always loved 40 breeders and 20 longs, they both look way bigger than they are. Had a 20 long when I was 13 (30 years ago  ) and had to buy this one when I saw it. Had it set up as a reef for 3 years before it cracked. Actually had it out by the garbage for 3 days through a snow storm and decided (I think can fix that) . Went out and got it from the snow and left it in the attic for 2 years before this incarnation. Kinda fun to save it and be able to do something nice with it.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful scape and even cooler that it was done with just $100. Nicely done! Aren't cfls and shop lights great?


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

They are great, I can't believe I put the lighting together for under $25! And even though the camera pics up alot of the yellows and light greens in the tank the light itself, even at 5500k is really not that yellow. In real life it is more white than anything.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

"Alternanthera reineckii" Is that the little one in the front middle? Its just a baby if it is. Its gonna Get big!


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes that is it, you have good eyes. That was actually a full sized plant that I swore I killed off while cranking the heat to cure ick. I trimmed it all the way back to what you see and was wonding if it was even still alive. My wife said it looks red (i'm color blind) so I assume it is but it hasn't grown in a month. If it does it will be moved, until then I figured it was best in a more open spot with light.


----------

